# The 2013 DTM season enters the finishing straight in Oschersleben.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Munich (DE), 6th September 2013. The eighth race in Oschersleben (DE) heralds the crucial final phase of the 2013 DTM season. The BMW teams are optimistic ahead of their latest challenge, as the "Motorsport Arena", which was opened in 1997, proved to be a happy stomping ground for them last year: reigning DTM champion Bruno Spengler (CA) led from start to finish in front of 71,000 spectators. Dirk Werner (DE) and Augusto Farfus (BR) came home fourth and fifth to complete a fine team result for BMW Motorsport in the Magdeburger Börde region of Germany.

The 3.696-kilometre track in the "Motorsport Arena" features a healthy mixture of slow corners, which demand good traction, and faster flowing sections. The drivers will require all their powers of concentration, particularly at the start, as the first 90-degree left-hander is traditionally a close affair. Another key spot is the chicane ahead of the back straight. Here, the cars must take an aggressive line over the kerbs without losing time. The spectator areas above track level give the fans a perfect view of the circuit and allow them to follow the action at close range.

BMW has led the Manufacturers' Championship since the first race of the season, and arrives in Oschersleben with 251 points to its name. The top ten in the Drivers' Championship also features five BMW drivers. The best-placed of these is Spengler in fourth with 67 points. He is followed by Farfus, Marco Wittmann (DE), Werner and Joey Hand (US) in fifth, seventh, ninth and tenth. In the team competition, BMW Team Schnitzer is currently third with 93 points, just one ahead of BMW Team RBM.

As usual, ARD will broadcast the DTM qualifying from 14:30 to 16:00 on Saturday. Television viewers can also join the action from 13:15 on Sunday, when the BMW drivers go in search of more points in the eighth race of the season.

The programme for the DTM weekend in Oschersleben also features the "Grand Final" of the Formula BMW Talent Cup. The class of 2013 will contest three final races in the "Motorsport Arena". The overall winner will receive financial backing from BMW for a season in a higher-level, single-seater racing series in 2014.

*Quotes ahead of the race in Oschersleben:*

*Jens Marquardt (BMW Motorsport Director):*
"The short break after the very intensive race weekend at the Nürburgring has done us all good. We are ready for the showdown in Oschersleben. The "Motorsport Arena" seems to be a happy stomping ground for us. Last year, Bruno Spengler led magnificently from start to finish and we managed to land three BMWs in the top five. With the 2013 DTM season entering the finishing straight, the focus is obviously now on the overall standings. Our goal is to defend our lead in the Manufacturers' Championship. The Drivers' Championship is not over yet either, although we do not find ourselves in an easy position. However, we will keep on fighting as long as it is still mathematically possible. We want to be ready to take advantage if presented with an opportunity. To do this, we will have to do our very best in Oschersleben to put ourselves in a good position going into the final two races of the season."

*Charly Lamm (Team Principal, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"After the difficult race last time out at the Nürburgring, we are looking forward to the next round of the DTM in Oschersleben. The "Motorsport Arena" features a diverse range of corners in a very tight area. The many changes in direction demand a good rhythm from the drivers. It is also important to take the high kerbs into account when finding the ideal racing line. Last year we enjoyed a well-nigh perfect weekend in the "Motorsport Arena". We had a fantastic team result, with Bruno Spengler winning and Dirk Werner coming home in fourth. However, the conditions are very different this year, thanks to the option tyres and DRS. However, we will do our very best and go all out on the attack again."

*Bart Mampaey (Team Principal, BMW Team RBM):*
"I hope we will be as successful as we were recently at the Nürburgring, when Augusto finished runner-up. The track in the "Motorsport Arena" suits our car. However, it is not an easy circuit to overtake on. For that reason, we must go all out to ensure Augusto Farfus and Joey Hand qualify as far forward on the grid as possible. I think both drivers are performing very well at the moment, so I have a good feeling ahead of the season's remaining races."

*Stefan Reinhold (Team Principal, BMW Team RMG):*
"Having seen Martin Tomczyk finally end his barren run and finish in the points for the first time this season at the Nürburgring, we have taken a lot of confidence from our home race and will carry that forward to Oschersleben. My team was finally rewarded for the hard work we have put in throughout the entire season. The circuit at the "Motorsport Arena", with its tight corners, should also suit Andy Priaulx. Therefore I am in a positive frame of mind and hopeful of a good result this coming weekend."

*Ernest Knoors (Team Principal, BMW Team MTEK):*
"I am very confident about the race in Oschersleben. Marco Wittmann knows the circuit very well and Timo Glock has also driven there in the past. However, it is almost impossible to make any predictions in such a hard-fought series as the DTM. We must first back up the good qualifying result we showed at the Nürburgring, when Marco started from second on the grid. If we then also get that little bit of luck you need during the race, we could be looking at a good team performance in the "Motorsport Arena". Whatever happens, we are fully motivated and focussed on the tasks ahead."

*Bruno Spengler (car number 1, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"I really like the circuit and led from start to finish there last year. The fans in Oschersleben are unbelievable. You feel like you could reach out and touch the enthusiasm the fans in this region have for motorsport. The track is a big challenge for both us drivers and the cars. It will not be easy to find the right set-up. However, we are more than happy to take on this challenge. I am looking forward to the race."

*Dirk Werner (car number 2, BMW Team Schnitzer):*
"Fourth place in Oschersleben was my best result of the season last year. The whole weekend went well for me, as I also made it through to the top-four shoot-out in qualifying. It is something of a home race for me, as Oschersleben is not far from where I used to live in Kissenbrück. Because of this, there will be a lot of friends and familiar faces at the circuit. The track is technically demanding. It will not be easy to hold your ground there."

*Augusto Farfus (car number 7, BMW Team RBM):*
"Last year it was quite a good race for us. This year we have to start from scratch again. We have to hope for a good qualifying, but I have very fond memories of Oschersleben. I like the place and the atmosphere. The grandstands are always crowded so I am looking forward to it."

*Joey Hand (car number 8, BMW Team RBM):*
"Oschersleben has a similar character to a karting circuit. The track is obviously much wider, but it is also pretty quick in places. It is particularly good fun driving through the chicane, with its right-left combination. I had very good race pace last year and was able to make up nine places. Oschersleben is one of the circuits I look forward to most."

*Martin Tomczyk (car number 15, BMW Team RMG):*
"The circuit is very demanding. Because the straights are not particularly long, it will be extremely difficult to overtake. For this reason, qualifying will be especially important, as the grid positions will have a significant influence on the outcome of the race. BMW was more than competitive in Oschersleben last season. Let's see how we do this year."

*Andy Priaulx (car number 16, BMW Team RMG):*
"It is a tricky track and one where overtaking is usually not that easy. With the end of the season just round the corner, I want to add some more points to my tally and feel Oschersleben might be the track where I could do it. No DTM qualifying is ever easy as we are all so closely matched, but I hope my knowledge of the place will help me."

*Marco Wittmann (car number 21, BMW Team MTEK):*
"I know the track in the "Motorsport Arena" very well from my time in Formula BMW. The circuit has a very unique character, with a lot of tight and slow corners. To be quick, you have to take an aggressive line over the kerbs. I hope I can leave Oschersleben with plenty of momentum as we enter the finishing straight in my rookie DTM season. However, as at most of the DTM circuits, it is guaranteed to be another hard-fought, bumper-to-bumper race."

*Timo Glock (car number 22, BMW Team MTEK):*
"The last time I drove in Oschersleben was 11 years ago. I hope we have a problem-free weekend. We will definitely fight hard and try to take another step back towards the top ten. After the DTM break, I cannot wait to get back in the car at last."

*DTM standings after 7 of 10 races.*

*Drivers' standings*.
1. Mike Rockenfeller (106 points), 2. Christian Vietoris (71), 3. Robert Wickens (70), 4. Bruno Spengler (67), 5. Augusto Farfus (66), 6. Gary Paffett (57), 7. Marco Wittmann (39), 8. Mattias Ekström (38), 9. Dirk Werner (26), 10. Joey Hand (26), 11. Adrien Tambay (20), 12. Daniel Juncadella (20), 13. Jamie Green (20), 14. Timo Glock (15), 15. Timo Scheider (12), 16. Martin Tomczyk (10), 17. Roberto Merhi (8), 18., Miguel Molina (4), 19. Pascal Wehrlein (3), 20. Edoardo Mortara (2), 21. Andy Priaulx (2).

*Team standings.*
1. STIHL / AMG Mercedes (141 points), 2. Audi Sport Team Phoenix (110), 3. BMW Team Schnitzer (93), 4. BMW Team RBM (92), 5. EURONICS / THOMAS SABO Mercedes AMG (65), 6. Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline (58), 7. BMW Team MTEK (54), 8. Audi Sport Team Abt (32), 9. stern / AMG Mercedes (23), 10. BMW Team RMG (12), 11. Audi Sport Team Rosberg (2).

*Manufacturers' standings.*
1. BMW (251 points), 2. Mercedes-Benz (229), 3. Audi (202).

*2013 calendar:* 
5thMay - Hockenheim (DE), 19th May - Brands Hatch (GB), 2nd June - Spielberg (AT), 16th June - Lausitzring (DE), 14th July - Norisring (DE), 4th August - Moscow (RU), 18th August - Nürburgring (DE), *15th September - Oschersleben (DE)*, 29th September - Zandvoort (NL), 20th October - Hockenheim (DE).


----------

